# actually found some good Q...and in California



## cflatt (Jun 12, 2007)

Had to run out today and find some items for one of the musicians, finally found what I needed at a smaller mom and pop type place. While we were in there the lady told us about a drum clinic on Saturday and even if we weren't drummers we should come for the free BBQ ....now if that didnt open up a discussion...  . I asked a bunch of questions and finally she said...well lets just walk next door and you can ask my uncle. So over we went to meet "Uncle Flip". Super super nice guy..been handing out free meals to people on Saturdays as long as he has been setting up...just kinda giving back to his community. Made us feel like long lost friends, took us around his pits, let us sample his pulled pork, his rub, his hospitality...all really wonderful. He's gonna go word of mouth since the place is kinda small, but if youre ever around the N. Hollywood/Burbank area look for  Uncle Flips Smoke Pit to be open soon, he's out on Lankershim . and no he didnt ask for any of this...and yes I left the URL for here and asked him to stop in and say hey to a wonderful bunch of folks that love it as much as he does.


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great find.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Now that's cool....


----------

